# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  One years worth of Canadian St. fights caught on tape!.

## BOUNCER

http://www.filecabi.net/video/millio...fightidea.html

----------


## pelly789

haha awesome clip i liked the end with the bouncers, street fights are awesome to watch thats probaly why im such a big fan of the ufc since its kinda like street fighting thanks for the clip!

----------


## sonar1234

Funny to see how many people dont know how to throw a punch.

Street fighting is just not for me, i love the sport of MMA cause there is so much technique involved.

Street fighting is just street fighting.

Do i must admit some of the fights where entertaining LOL

----------


## charlie20

haha, partyed there a couple times, outside the "back alley" wild times!

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

LOL 

buddy gave up his fri/sat nights for a whole year!! hahah ahh well

----------


## godkilla

> LOL 
> 
> buddy gave up his fri/sat nights for a whole year!! hahah ahh well


nothing better to do than video tape us and complain to someone who doesnt give a shit anyways.

----------


## craneboy

drunk people fighting, always funny :LOL:

----------


## stee

just like a gang of farmers form back home fighting with the townies in a barn dance haha. god those were the days!!!

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

in all fairness they looked atleast like "quality" street fights 

not the gay ones were people flail their hands all the time

----------


## BG

Man, if your looking for action thats the place to go!!!! :LOL:

----------


## stee

> in all fairness they looked atleast like "quality" street fights 
> 
> not the gay ones were people flail their hands all the time


all i can say is im glad the farmers couldnt fight for shit coz if they could we would have been in big trouble

----------


## Big Broker 1

that was a great video...now i know what bars not to visit if ever in canada

----------


## J.S.N.

"i'll **** you up eh!"

"take that you hoser!"

----------


## miguy82

Shit is def no joke, let me tell u a story...

OK, im like 20 i think,. used to go over to windsor to the bar strip over there since im in det (only 25 min drive) andwas under 21 at the time. Ne ways this guy at the bar asked where i was from so i say michigan( wrong move by saying that).. after a few min started talking some shit idk what he was saying to me and my friend( was extremely drunk.. we ne ways i turned my back to walk away for a sec and i remember is waking up mid point on the ground, being punched and kicked in the face. got off the ground my whole head was pure blood which made everyone get freaked out..I guess once i tried to walk away, Once i turned my head i guess i got hit in the head with a beer bottle straight gashing my head open, once i fell i hit the stair to the djs booth on back of my head.. cops come, i told the canadian ems to **** off im going to the us hospital.. got there had to have 20 staples in the back and 5 up front(from beer bottle)of the head, major black eye, and to find out after the swelling went down from my eyes, my nose is broken, stupid ass bitch who stapled me shut didnt even shave my hear and just stapled the skin back up with hair inbetween.grr, and didnt even check to see if my nose was broken since i was bleeding from it very badly.

Dont like going over there anymore really, but not afraid to since i went back many other times, yet the cops didnt even care really what happened(think cuz i was from the states) f'in morons there all poor over in windsor and shit :No No:   :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Ammar

You cant compare street fights to MMA...street fights IMO are stupid, way too many variables and its just trashy. But the video was interesting to say the least, thanks.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

haha some of those guys that think the know matial arts are hilarious also the big fat guy dancing around trying to kick

----------

